# Dog park tragedy



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

CambridgeTimes Article: Dog park tragedy


This happened at a dog park near us last week. I’ve been there in the morning a few times before work and the dog owners are pretty responsible with their dogs. The 5pm and after crowd is a totally different story all they do is sit at a picnic table drinking their coffee, reading their newspaper, relaxing and winding down from a day at work, while their dog burns off all its energy from being cooped up all day. They have absolutely no control over their dogs. 
 Its interesting reading peoples comments on the story; to me everybody involved was in the wrong. If I had a small dog I would never allow it to run with the big “unknown” dogs, not because of the dog but because of the owner failing at their responsibility to train their dogs, at the very least make sure the recall is 100 percent even under distraction. 
 I feel so bad for the Chihuahua but at the same time glad it wasn’t a German Shepherd involved.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

That is so sad, but is just another reason why I don't go to them and why I don't recommend them for my obedience clients. 

Thanks for sharing that story...it's a good reminder for the people that do choose go to them to remember to be cautious and responsible.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

That is really sad. Before yesterday I would have said that an owner should know if its dog is dog aggressive and therefore should stay clear of Dog Parks. But after seeing a dog fight, I feel like a person can never be sure.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Dogs are animals, first and foremost. By thinking otherwise, one is doing their dog a great injustice. I never 100% trust even my own dogs. The poor Chihuahua . . .


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

Mac's Mom said:


> That is really sad. Before yesterday I would have said that an owner should know if its dog is dog aggressive and therefore should stay clear of Dog Parks. But after seeing a dog fight, I feel like a person can never be sure.


 
I agree with you 100 percent, and who knows the news tends to play things up and twist things around. For all we know maybe the little dog was latched onto the Husky's lip.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I also feel everyone was wrong. It would never even occur to me to take a <10lb helpless creature into an enclosure full of animals I didn't know. 
I don't even know how owners of small dogs can even walk so freely on sidewalks without their dog on a leash.
Normally all I have to worry about is controlling my dog, at least he can probably defend himself in most situations but these tiny dogs are defenseless.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

How awful and preventable.

I've never understood people who bring small dogs into the big dog side. Especially, when the park has separate sides.
I'm guilty of it the few times that I've had both girls with me, but I watch Zoey like a hawk. 90% I make two trips, or don't go at all.
It doesn't matter that she lives with a big dog. All it takes is a large dog who isn't good with small dogs. Most greyhounds and huskies are not.

What a sad story.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

CarrieJ said:


> How awful and preventable.
> 
> I've never understood people who bring small dogs into the big dog side. Especially, when the park has separate sides.
> I'm guilty of it the few times that I've had both girls with me, but I watch Zoey like a hawk. 90% I make two trips, or don't go at all.
> ...


I totally agree. People are always bringing tiny dogs into the large breed section at my dog park. I don't get it.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I do feel sorry for the owners of the dog and that the dog was killed. 

HOWEVER,
The chihuahua looked to have been about 5lbs maybe 10lbs. very small dog. First of all I don't think it was very smart for the owners to bring such a small dog into a dog park that is not sanctioned for "small dogs" or "big dogs" but just a dog park for any size dog. Secondly, I own a Siberian Husky, they are HIGH PREY DRIVE dogs and they play much rougher than other breeds. I am only defending the breed, not this particular dog. This husky could have been vicious, it is doubtful though. Siberian huskies are _not typically_ dog/people aggressive.
He most likely ran to the fence and was "in play mode" which was too rough, far too rough for this particular tiny dog, or the husky had never seen a small dog like this before and associated it with prey like rabbits, squirrels, etc. and did only what nature was telling him to do. 


I am saying that you hear more about small dogs in "big dog areas" of the dog parks getting hurt or killed by a larger dog. It is very important that two separate areas be available so issues like this do not occur. There was another story about 2 years ago of a Chihuahua being trampled to death in the large dog area of a dog park when there was a small dog area to use, but the lady thought it was ok because her dog was really good with big dogs. 

If you want a small dog, that's exactly what it is a small dog. It can not do all the same things a big dog can do and it is your job as it's owner to protect it because it cannot protect itself. 

Just another notch in the Siberian Husky belt as the #4 most dangerous dog.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

suzzyq01 said:


> I do feel sorry for the owners of the dog and that the dog was killed.
> 
> HOWEVER,
> The chihuahua looked to have been about 5lbs maybe 10lbs. very small dog. First of all I don't think it was very smart for the owners to bring such a small dog into a dog park that is not sanctioned for "small dogs" or "big dogs" but just a dog park for any size dog. Secondly, I own a Siberian Husky, they are HIGH PREY DRIVE dogs and they play much rougher than other breeds. I am only defending the breed, not this particular dog. This husky could have been vicious, it is doubtful though. Siberian huskies are _not typically_ dog/people aggressive.
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

I hate that list. lol I dont think it should be called the most dangerous dog list. More like the nice dog most likely to have a dangerous owner list. lol


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

When I see people with little dogs in the big dog section, they always say, "He thinks he's a big dog." Well, he's not thinking about what the big dogs see - a squeeky toy.

"At the very least, explained Merrin, the dog’s owners need to know their husky is dangerous around other dogs." 

Seems they don't get it.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Every dog on that list is a strong willed dog. You have to be a particular type of owner to own these dogs. _Most people_ purchase/rescue a dog because of it's look. They are beautiful dogs, but not for everyone. 

My siberian has a very high prey drive. He has murdered several small animals that have made their way into our yard. Last year a wild bunny had 5 babies in our side yard and once they got old enough they ventured out into the back yard. Well....oops for them. Onyx chased them down and murdered each one of them. He actually stomped one to death, it was flat as a pancake and looked like it was run over by a car. He through around an opossum one time like a killer whale who plays with the seals before it eats them. Didn't kill it but it did play opossum lol. BUT with small dogs, cats, and other animals he is fine. He knows if it is outside in the backyard and not in the house it is free game. He is absolutely amazing with small dogs at the dog park, although with other Siberians he gets incredibly rough. He is also VERY well trained. I have been complimented many times be other Siberian owners who ask me how I have accomplished the impossible....training a Siberian to recall 100% of the time off leash. :laugh:


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

It's really not fair to label a big dog as vicious in these cases. I hate that. I was attacked IN MY HOME by a ladys Chihuahua that ran through the door when I opened it. My GSD "removed" it so fast I barely saw her go by. The Chihuahua died. Jett went to the pound on a 72 hour hold and was labled vicious. It was horrible. I even paid the vet bills for the Chihuahua. It SUCKED.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Enter at your own risk. You know that there are dogs in there. You know that you and your dog did not have to pass any type of exam to enter. It is sad. It is unfortunate for the little dog that its owners were not protective enough. The BF had to run and find the other tiny dog. It is even sad for the husky and its owners, who will, most likely never take their dog to a dog park again. And maybe that is good. But if people did stick to the large dog/small dog areas (if this park has one), then that husky may have never attacked any dog. 

Sad sad sad. I think that the little dog's owners are more accountable for this outcome than the big dog's owner, but unless they accept that, the other dog will be in danger as well.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

When was the last time you heard a story about a small dog attacking a big dog...haha.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

A real tragedy to be sure.

But what a one sided article! 

As others have said, what idiot would bring their tiny defensless dog to a dog park where some of the other inhabitents might be 10 times as big and are running free. They were probably just fortunate that their other "Mouse" wasn't injured.

Those dogs could have been severely injured just from another dog stepping on them or even just bumping them.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

dazedtrucker said:


> It's really not fair to label a big dog as vicious in these cases. I hate that. I was attacked IN MY HOME by a ladys Chihuahua that ran through the door when I opened it. My GSD "removed" it so fast I barely saw her go by. The Chihuahua died. Jett went to the pound on a 72 hour hold and was labled vicious. It was horrible. I even paid the vet bills for the Chihuahua. It SUCKED.


Truely sucked!!!!

Congrats to your dog for reacting to you being attacked and taking care of it. Even at a $ cost to you, unfortunately!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

selzer said:


> Enter at your own risk. You know that there are dogs in there. You know that you and your dog did not have to pass any type of exam to enter. It is sad. It is unfortunate for the little dog that its owners were not protective enough. The BF had to run and find the other tiny dog. It is even sad for the husky and its owners, who will, most likely never take their dog to a dog park again. And maybe that is good. But if people did stick to the large dog/small dog areas (if this park has one), then that husky may have never attacked any dog.
> 
> Sad sad sad. I think that the little dog's owners are more accountable for this outcome than the big dog's owner, but unless they accept that, the other dog will be in danger as well.


Seltzer you are absolutely right on! 

I goto our dog park often and about 1 1/2 ago I was there with Onyx and a very dominant, unaltered, untrained 160lbs 14 month old St Bernard attacked Onyx for NO reason. He ripped Onyx's inner thigh open and I had to spend $800 at the vet for emergency surgery to get him all stitched up. I called animal control and filed a complaint against the dog, and contacted the owner to see if he would pay at least some of the vet bills, he refused. That's the chance you take when you go to the DP. I've been bitten by other peoples dogs trying to separate fights because they were too ignorant to stop it, those were MY fault. I blame no dog. I was the only one with the "balls" to try and stop the fight before it got really bad. 


Dogs, like children will play rough and not always get along with other "kids" in the park. If your child were pushed off the slide at a public park by another child and broke their arm, your going to take the child to the hospital and talk to the child's parents. It's very different with a dog because you don't have medical insurance coverage and it costs $$$$ to take them to the vet if they get hurt. You pay for it.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds like you must have had fun getting that dog off of yours!


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well i wouldnt call it a "Dog park" more like a 1/2 acre all fenced in, muddy and soppy when wet, about 10 small trees planted, no shade, and you can get stuck in the parking lot when muddy for a city with a population of 180 000 and its our only one. Thats why i dont really go, my fenced back yard is almost as big. lol
Maybe they should add onto it and make a Big dog section, thats a great idea.

As for who should pay for the damages, our city's own website is clear that its leash free dog park(s) are "subject to the Ontario Dog Owners's Liability Act." (1) The owner of a dog is liable for damages resulting from a bite or attack by the dog on another person or domestic animal. R.S.O. 1990, c. D.16, s. 2 (1). Which even if the Husky isnt at fault it would make it a very hard argument after the papers twist it around.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah I just don't like how one sided the article is. It's clear that something else happened because the other dog was already way inside the park and not just walking in like the first one. I never understand why people allow their small dogs in the big dog area, especially when the little dogs are the ones usually starting the fights due to their dominance issues. I'm pretty sure in the US its pretty much impossible to win any kind of battle if your dog gets injured by someone else's, a dog is property and if you put your property in an unsafe environment you lose all rights to compensation.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

When Panzer was old enough to go to the dog park, I brought him several times a week. We both loved it. Then I saw a couple of situations at the park that could have gone really bad, and I read the advice here about why people avoid dog parks. I stopped bringing Panzer, and felt kind of sad about it since he seemed to have such a good time. Articles like this reaffirm my decision.

And yes, this dog park has a small dog area - completely separate. I don't believe I ever saw anyone in there. All the dogs were in one big area.

Much better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

People need to take responsbility for their actions. Entering a dog park with a 5 pound dog and letting him run with bigger unknown dogs is a very big risk.

Just like when my kids were little, I would not allow them to play in the McDonalds play centre if there were older and bigger kids playing in there. After they left, we played. 

Common sense.

I feel sorry for both the owner of the small dog and the owner of the husky. Both of their lives changed.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

High5 said:


> I hate that list. lol I dont think it should be called the most dangerous dog list. More like the nice dog most likely to have a dangerous owner list. lol


Here I disagree. I think both groups are just as likely to have dangerous owners. You have the little dog owners that don't feel they need to do anything training-wise because the behaviour's 'cute', and then you have the big dog owners that want a dog to make them feel 'macho' or to be 'protective' and train them inappropriately. And, both groups have the basic lazy owner as well. The difference is in the consequences. Little dogs just don't do damage comparable to a big dog most of the time. Big dog owners should be aware and hold themselves to a higher standard because of this.



suzzyq01 said:


> When was the last time you heard a story about a small dog attacking a big dog...haha.


Exactly my point. I SEE it all the time. But, the consequences to the big dog are minimal. A nip or some stitches doesn't make news. When the big dog turns around and really damages or kills the little one - that's news.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Sounds like you must have had fun getting that dog off of yours!


LOL

Yeah, I am pretty sure that I turned into the momma bear. The St Bernard was wearing a harness and I grabbed the harness and ripped him off Onyx and used all my body weight (I'm a decent size girl) and threw him to the ground and laid on top of him. He couldn't move if he wanted to, I had him pinned. I knew this dog, he is not people aggressive but is dog reactive, so I didn't think twice to dominate the crap out the this dog. I had retard strength. lol

The owner just stood there in amazement that I grabbed him and threw him around like he was nothing. 

Don't mess with my kids or you mess with Momma!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

High5 said:


> As for who should pay for the damages, our city's own website is clear that its leash free dog park(s) are "subject to the Ontario Dog Owners's Liability Act." (1) The owner of a dog is liable for damages resulting from a bite or attack by the dog on another person or domestic animal. R.S.O. 1990, c. D.16, s. 2 (1). Which even if the Husky isnt at fault it would make it a very hard argument after the papers twist it around.


...I've always what would happen (not that I want to find out) if both dogs were injured?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I wish all dog parks required private membership and an evaluation before a dog is allowed in. There are so many idiots who take their dogs to dog parks and have zero clue about dog behavior. It is really not right that the small dog sections of dog parks have a weight limit but it's a free for all on the big dog side. I have a 5 lb dog and could not fathom the idea of ever bringing him in the big dog section. What is in these people's drinking water?! What irks me more than anything is people who know their dog has aggression issues yet still bring them. There is one regular at the dog park near me who has two Siberian huskies. She plays fetch with them and one is extremely possessive of the ball, I found that out one day when my Doberman walked near his ball by the pond and the husky charged at my Doberman and attacked his face. OMG I was livid, especially since the owner didn't say a word, she just casually leashed her dogs and left. She still brings that nasty dog to the park regularly and plays fetch with it knowing full well that it will attack other dogs! I rarely go to the dog park anymore because there's just too many risks and I'd prefer my dogs not tu be ruined by some ahole's terrible dog.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> ...I've always what would happen (not that I want to find out) if both dogs were injured?


Well in the St Bernard dibokle apparently Onyx did get some bites in...and made a couple good punture wounds on his face/joules. I don't think he took him to the vet though. And he never mentioned it while on the phone with me about the incident. I found out via other people at the dog park. 

It's almost a wash if both dogs get hurt, unless one received more damage than the other. 


Unfortunately the owner of this dog did not get the hint after this particular attack and continued to bring his dog back to the part where he proceeded to attack a lab, and a pit bull before the patrons chased him out of the park and said they would call the police if he came back.


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> ...I've always what would happen (not that I want to find out) if both dogs were injured?


Hmmmmm good question but i dont know as my insurance agent once told me if my (previous dog at the time) ever bites anything or any one to make sure it is dead and have no witnesses around that can account for anything, even if the person was breaking into my house.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I wish our dog parks here had separate sections for size. How sad for the owners to lose their dog in such a way.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> I wish all dog parks required private membership and an evaluation before a dog is allowed in. There are so many idiots who take their dogs to dog parks and have zero clue about dog behavior. It is really not right that the small dog sections of dog parks have a weight limit but it's a free for all on the big dog side. I have a 5 lb dog and could not fathom the idea of ever bringing him in the big dog section. What is in these people's drinking water?! What irks me more than anything is people who know their dog has aggression issues yet still bring them. There is one regular at the dog park near me who has two Siberian huskies. She plays fetch with them and one is extremely possessive of the ball, I found that out one day when my Doberman walked near his ball by the pond and the husky charged at my Doberman and attacked his face. OMG I was livid, especially since the owner didn't say a word, she just casually leashed her dogs and left. She still brings that nasty dog to the park regularly and plays fetch with it knowing full well that it will attack other dogs! I rarely go to the dog park anymore because there's just too many risks and I'd prefer my dogs not tu be ruined by some ahole's terrible dog.



There should be NO TOYS allowed in DP because of this issue. Some dogs are very possessive of the toy.

There was an owner at our park that the dog just batted the ball around like a cat and chased it, but if another dog came anywhere near her should would SNAP! 

I am the Vice President of our Dog Park and have to be VERY DIPLOMATIC about how I hand situations. I don't frequent the DP as much as I used to when Sonar was little because now my main focus is training him not allowing him to do whatever he wants to at the dog park. Once I have control over him we will start going once a week or so for just fun.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Some dogs get possessive about dogs they live with, also. I had Balto in the dog park one winter and Balto is the sweetest dog, plus a peacekeeper. He wanted to play with a dog, and it turned out that the dog's buddy dog didn't like it. Balto was sensible and allowed himself to be pinned. I immediately removed the dog from Balto and we left.  The owners just said something about, "yeah, he doesn't like other dogs playing with <that dog>", and just stood there and watched from 3 feet away. Didn't do a thing. I don't go to dogparks, this was just an exception because rangers were around and we couldn't run in the soccer fields. (doh!)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

While I feel bad for the chi that got killed, the responsibility is totally the owers. They just turned 2 chi's loose in a pen with large running about big dogs! That is just plain stupid. They have watched WAY too Disney movies!!!!!!!!!! Dogs do NOT socialize like people nor do they need to. Their own pack is all they need! From the article, the dog was picked up and flung (like a toy) - not chewed up or mauled.

Dog Parks are one of the stupidest things ever invented. People are not bright about their dogs. I do not take my dogs to these, nor do I encourage anyone who gets one of my pups to go to them...


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't go to dog parks either, had one bad expereience with one of my terriers in the small dog section, see even all "small" dogs are not the same, terriers are big dogs trapped in little bodies, they don't take crap from any size dog, a group of Boston Terriers attacked my Cairn Terrier and he went into defense mode and injured a Boston, a big shouting match ensued, see they thought it was cute when their pack of Bostons ganged up, but when my Cairn kicked one's ass, well that wasn't funny, after me and my pooch left the place, I vowed to never go back again, and never have, it's not the dogs that make me mad, it's the idiot owners with absolutely no control or brains.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

BlackPuppy said:


> Some dogs get possessive about dogs they live with, also. I had Balto in the dog park one winter and Balto is the sweetest dog, plus a peacekeeper. He wanted to play with a dog, and it turned out that the dog's buddy dog didn't like it. Balto was sensible and allowed himself to be pinned. I immediately removed the dog from Balto and we left. The owners just said something about, "yeah, he doesn't like other dogs playing with <that dog>", and just stood there and watched from 3 feet away. Didn't do a thing. I don't go to dogparks, this was just an exception because rangers were around and we couldn't run in the soccer fields. (doh!)


My shepherds are like this. Coke is not possessive of us or the other dogs but the GSDs are a bit possessive of each other and Coke. I never take dogs to the dog park. I am OK letting them play with a few dogs that we know well, but even then I only allow one of my dogs to play at a time. Since I do not care for dog parks, I don't mind this. They never fight with each other and they know who is part of their "pack".


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Exactly, I have enough dogs of my own and a bigger property than a dog park so my dogs get all the fun and interaction they need with each other, my Chihuahua gets along great with my terriers and my German Shepherds, they know and respect him and everyone is cool with each other, no need to mix it up with strange dogs and even stranger owners.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

What a cute Chi that was! Sad.

Dog Parks on my list of DO NOT DO.

Dogs are animals and these things are going to happen in that sort of environment. They are not children to take to the "play ground".


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is why we don't do dog parks.

We do however, have a group of dogs in the apartment complex/neighbourhood that we play with daily. All owners are super vigilant and have no problems stepping in and correcting their dog, or pointing out to the owners of another dog causing problems. All the dogs are watched regardless of how long or how well they know one another.

Sad story, hopefully someone learns from it.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Samba said:


> Dog Parks on my list of DO NOT DO.
> 
> Dogs are animals and these things are going to happen in that sort of environment. They are not children to take to the "play ground".


Totally agree! People invite me to go and I just say no. Occasionally (very occasionally) a friend will come over and the dogs play. But on a whole I want Minka to derive her fun, play and interaction thru me. We don't waste her energy on dog play, instead we train and engage in constructive play. For real relaxation and low impact fun we hike and Minka swims. I try to mix it up as far as the activities go so nobody gets bored. And the dog park isn't on our list.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Even if the chihuauha wasn't bitten or attacked, what's to stop a much larger dog from falling on it and breaking its neck?
When Jax was a puppy his Great Dane friend steamrolled him and I thought he was going to die.
I go to the dog park on the off hours when no one is there, after 5-6 dogs show up we usually leave.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> I wish all dog parks required private membership and an evaluation before a dog is allowed in.


The first trainer Harley went to has a very large fenced in area on his property for what he calls "dog socials". The only dogs allowed in are those that have had 6 weeks of training with him. (Although he's made a few exceptions like with our female) It was usually a pretty fun place to take the dogs because the trainer was always on site. If there was a problem he handled it, not the dog owners. We haven't been in ages but when we get another pup that's where we'll go. Much safer than a dog park. We don't do dog parks.


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

My trainer does that also, it's kind of invite only if she feels the dog is socialized and can handle the rough play. We've just started attending that. I even know of a few other places around thAt offer supervised play and certain nights are small dog/ shy dog nights. I think they are like 10 bucks each time which isn't too bad considering.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

This kind of thing is why there is a big sign at our local dog park with big red letters at the bottom something along the lines of: 

'You are entering this dog park at your own risk. Court cases against owners whose big dog has killed a small dog brought into the big dog side of the park have been dismissed. If you have a small dog, bring them to the small dog area'

Also, there is a dog beach by my house. Legally, all the dogs need to be on leash. But 99% of the dogs there are off leash. 

Some shady people go there too. A few years ago, a man had his two dogs and they...get this...killed and ATE another owners smaller dog. I'm not sure if it was ever solved or the owner caught (he fled) but the two dogs were put down. 

This dog beach and dog park stuff is such a good idea to us humans though, am I right?


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Tank, you aren't referring to The Huntington Beach Dog Beach are you? I have been to that beach several times with my Jack Russell Terrier, he has the perfect dog beach mentality, one time when I was there a Pit attacked a Springer Spaniel for no apparent reason, just ran up to him, sniffed noses and jumped on him, a HUGE group of people made the Pit leave, they have a sign everywhere if your dog starts a fight, he is out, and I have seen average people enforce it.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

TankGrrl66 said:


> This kind of thing is why there is a big sign at our local dog park with big red letters at the bottom something along the lines of:
> 
> 'You are entering this dog park at your own risk. *Court cases against owners whose big dog has killed a small dog brought into the big dog side of the park have been dismissed*. If you have a small dog, bring them to the small dog area'


I love how people have to warned that they won't win a court case, so don't go in.... How about "if your dog's scull gets crushed by a bigger dog, your dog will die."? 
This sue-happy society which relies on rules and laws in daily decision making makes people who choose to live in a shed in the middle of the woods look _not that crazy_ anymore.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I like knowing a little more about civil law then the regular person, and anytime someone threatens to sue over something minor, I just laugh. Not because they would never win (although in most cases this is true) but also because the monetary damage is way less than it would cost to sue or just plain non existent. I actually wish our dog parks had a sign like that, it might make the little dog owners a little more worried to bring their dogs in. I feel like some of them expect the big dog owners to take all the responsibility of keeping their dogs safe because of a liability issue that is actually non-existent.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Mac's Mom said:


> I totally agree. People are always bringing tiny dogs into the large breed section at my dog park. I don't get it.


Our dog park doesn't have a 'side'. It's just an open area. Abby likes the little dogs and is very gently with them. She takes several minutes to be comfortable with the big dogs. Most owners there are not as attentive as they should be and there is always the one with the obnoxious, pestering dog that 'JUST WANTS TO PLAY'. I am considering hovering around that owner and poking at him and telling him I just want to play.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jax's Mom said:


> I love how people have to warned that they won't win a court case, so don't go in.... How about "if your dog's scull gets crushed by a bigger dog, your dog will die."?
> This sue-happy society which relies on rules and laws in daily decision making *makes people who choose to live in a shed in the middle of the woods look not that crazy* anymore.


aranoid:

Are you talking about me again??? :lurking:


It really isn't that bad, ya know -- 
:warmfire:
winters are interesting though.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

selzer said:


> Are you talking about me again???


:rofl: No I'm just reassuing myself aloud that my plans to live in a shed in the middle of the woods are not crazy aranoid:

It seems like people only hear about the weirdo recluses and assume everyone who lives in the woods is crazy... No one ever hears about normal hermits because they're all just busy being normal... and hermits. 

...what was this thread about again?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is about social dogs, and not so social people, I think.

And not so social people trying to live precariously through their social doggos.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

LARHAGE said:


> Tank, you aren't referring to The Huntington Beach Dog Beach are you? I have been to that beach several times with my Jack Russell Terrier, he has the perfect dog beach mentality, one time when I was there a Pit attacked a Springer Spaniel for no apparent reason, just ran up to him, sniffed noses and jumped on him, a HUGE group of people made the Pit leave, they have a sign everywhere if your dog starts a fight, he is out, and I have seen average people enforce it.


Yes. I have gone there for years. I was referring to one story though 

It is generally good there, though. Although sometimes people there bring some very small dogs!


----------



## Martial Law (Dec 2, 2010)

Danger Mouse, owners should have thought about the dogs name before they took a "mouse" to a wolf cage. 

I'm not saying husky's are wolves, I used to have one and she would kill anything that came into the yard that small. 

I used to take Martial to the local off leash park that was just one area, no small/big dog areas. Then one day this pit/lab mix looking dog was being aomewhat aggresive in nature to some dogs in the area, I was actually talking to the owner about his dog showing signs of aggresion when Martial walks by the dog minding his own buisness and BAM the dog jumps him and puts him on the ground, I run over and pull the dogs apart without injury (I got lucky) The guy asked if Martial was ok and was very sorry about the incident. Then Jumped in his truck and left, Martial was fine physically fine but shaken up pretty badly. 

With that being said I don't take Martial to the park anymore, he is big and tough but if it had been any of the number of small dogs in that park that crossed that dogs path it would have been a similar story as the OP.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I dont take mine to dog parks. Never have never will. My dog does not tolerate aggressive behavoir. If another dog were to go up to him in attempt to put him where he belongs this dog would end up with 50 new butt holes and I am the type of person who doesnt feel sorry if the other dog deserved it. 

So I stay away. Mine plays well with other dogs. But he doesnt play well with dogs who have lose screws in the head or try to go after him for random reasons. 

Then you get the idiots who bring food to the park or toys. I dont want my dog eating kibble, and if he does and another dog goes to take it..well he doesnt tolerate that either. To many stupid people at dog parks. 

Its sad what happened to the dog, but you know, I dont feel bad for her, I feel bad the dog had an owner with a clueless brain. Sorry, she shouldnt of brought her 3 pound dog into a park with large dogs some of which had prey drive..


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

This is a shame all around.

Huskies can be pretty high drive toward small animals,so it doesn't surprise me much that it grabbed a 5lb chi.But why oh why,would an owner of a small breed turn their dog(s) loose in a enclosure with large dogs?? Stupid. 

I HATE dog parks.They are an accident waiting to happen.Dogs are PACK animals and most dont do well thrust into a group of unknown dogs that are not their pack. Eventually they are going to attempt to work out status amidst the group,and that rarely ends well.I feel bad for both dogs and owners involved.I hate to say it,but dogs will be dogs.


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was in pet smart last week and talking to a guy who owns a husky. He was at that park when the whole thing went down. I guess a bunch of husky owners meet at the park once a week to let them all (6 or7) play. From what he was saying they aren't even sure what husky did it. He said the chi just ran into the pack of huskies barking it's head off and that's how it all started.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Whatever happened to common sense? How hard is it for someone to realize that putting a small dog in with a bunch of big dogs is just stupid and irresponsible! Even if none of the dogs bit the little dog, what happens when the little dog gets caught up under the feet of a dog running at full speed? I've seen grown people injured when they get in the way of a running dog, a chihuahua wouldn't stand a chance. 

Regardless, any dog with prey drive could had seen the chi from a distance, thought it was a prey animal and went for the kill before realizing it was ever a dog. 

I do not fault the Husky's owners, not even a little bit! It is not their fault someone brought a tiny dog into a section of the park not designed for such animals!


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

My GSD does not like little dogs, I have tried everything. We do go to the dog park. When we get there she is muzzled and on leash until I leave for our walk with all the other big dogs. It works for us.

Here is a link to the Husky owners side of the story which is quite different from the Chi owners story. Regardless the big dog will always have to take the blame. Too bad.

“Killer” dog owner answers back by Robyn O’Neil | The Cambridge Citizen


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

I also want to say that at our dog park we don't have separate areas for small dogs. But it seems a lot of people with small dogs really want their dogs to be tough enough to play with the big ones. Not sure why that is, maybe they really want big dogs but got stuck with a small one. lol


----------



## Martial Law (Dec 2, 2010)

e.rigby said:


> Even if none of the dogs bit the little dog, what happens when the little dog gets caught up under the feet of a dog running at full speed? I've seen grown people injured when they get in the way of a running dog, a chihuahua wouldn't stand a chance.
> !


I fully agree with you on this one, I have had my own legs taken out from under my by martial who was at full sprint, I'm 6'3" 265 and he put me on my back before I could blink. It was my fault because he was object fixated (which is what most dogs are doing) and I crossed my body with the object haha. I could only imagine if a small dog crossed his path while sprinting.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

suzzyq01 said:


> When was the last time you heard a story about a small dog attacking a big dog...haha.


Where I walk my dog there are 2 tiny Chihuahuas owned by different people. They both try to attack Abby, who walks around them because she doesn't want to get bitten. She has ankles too.


----------

